# Tv Sharp 19k-m100 enciende y se apaga a los 2 segundos



## miguelarellano (Abr 2, 2013)

buenas amigos de foro de electronica, tengo un tv Sharp que enciende y se apaga a los 2 segundos, cuando lo destape vi que uno de los condensadores el de 33mf-160v estaba un poco abombado y y tenia una pata rota, ademas el transistor horizontal D2586 estaba dañado, pero aun no enciende, en el transformador los primarios entran 110v ac y en los secundarios salen 30v ac, en el regulador STR30130 no le llega nada de voltaje y en el flyback tampoco. que paso debo seguir amigos para encontrar que esta fallando.


----------



## miguelarellano (Abr 2, 2013)

encontre ahora este transistor dañado es otro regulador de voltaje ta7812s.


----------



## miguelarellano (Abr 2, 2013)

ya cambie ese regulador y aun no enciende


----------



## hernandove (Abr 2, 2013)

adjunto esquema espero que te sirva partiendo que el salida horizontal esta bueno y que no llega voltaje al regulador revisa el Q752 y Q753


----------



## miguelarellano (Abr 6, 2013)

ok hoy reviso a ver,  gracias


----------



## miguelarellano (Abr 6, 2013)

esos dos transistores estan buenos, ya los probé.


----------



## fdesergio (Abr 6, 2013)

Cuando enciende hay MAT???  si alcanza  a dar MAT revisa c608 se desvaloriza y presenta esa falla OJO solo si al endender hay MAT, chauuuuuuu

PD: la explicacion que es que al estar desvalorizado se eleva la MAT y el sensor de rayos X se activa y el TV se protege


----------



## miguelarellano (Abr 6, 2013)

jejejeje, disculpa amigo disculpa mi ignorancia, pero que es el MAT.


----------



## fdesergio (Abr 6, 2013)

M= Muy
A= Alta
T=Tension

es la tension generada por el FBT (Fly-back)


----------



## hernandove (Abr 6, 2013)

revisa en el ic 2001 el pin 1 y el 11 para ver si es que se esta protegiendo o hay un voltaje faltante revisa regulador 5v ic101


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 7, 2013)

Amigo, luego de reparar la fuente secundaria, si dices que no llega tension al regulador principal de la fuente, pues debes centrarte ahi.
Antes que nada, debes tomar las precauciones correspondientes a nivel de seguridad electrica, pues el dispositivo en su fuente principal y etapa primaria de salida horiz. se encuentra a chasis vivo, utiliza un transformador de aislacion relacion 1:1, en la entrada de alimentacion del Tv. Verifica que el rele este activo, luego, chequea la tension en C705, debe tener un valor cercano a 155V. Corrobora el estado del transistor de salida horiz. Q602, si esta dañado, quitalo pero no lo reemplaces, 1ro. debe lograrse que la fuente principal funcione.
Luego chequea la tension en el pin 3 del regulador STR, si la tension es inexistente, pues la R707 esta dañada.
Chequea tambien la tension en el pin 4, debe tener un valor de 130V. como indica el diagrama, si esto no es asi, hay problemas con algun o algunos componentes que trabajan con el regulador STR o el mismo esta dañado.


----------

